# New M3 LR



## mianvi (Jan 1, 2020)

Picked up new car yesterday. I’m hearing noise from steering wheel or near it when going over bumpy road. And windows appear misaligned. 
Are these things easily fixable by the service center.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome

I've never seen the windows have a gap as large as the one on your passenger side. Driver side looks okay.

As for a noise when going over bumps...I'd have them look - virtually anything can rattle and it might just be a slightly loose gubbin.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Maybe it's your keys dangling in the ignition?


----------



## mianvi (Jan 1, 2020)

Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome to the car and to the forum. It's hard to see from the pics, but compare your windows to another one or two, and by all means stop by the SC and have them take a look at the gaps and noise.


----------

